# Stirb langsam: Titel für sechsten Teil bekannt



## ChrisGa (3. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Stirb langsam: Titel für sechsten Teil bekannt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Stirb langsam: Titel für sechsten Teil bekannt*


----------



## LOX-TT (3. September 2018)

genauso unnötig wie Terminator 6. Muss man jede halbwegs coole Film-Reihe endlos ausschlachten?


----------



## Maiernator (3. September 2018)

Bitte nicht, Bruce Willis hat schon durch seine letzen Projekte gezeigt das er nur noch Geld will und ihm Filme vollkommen egal sind. Sylvester Stallone hat ihn nach den Vorarbeiten zu Ex3 als geldgierig und arbeitscheu betitelt und die Anschuldigung ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. 
Willis macht nur noch das Minimum an Gestik und Mimik und seine Leistung ist mehr als bescheiden seit Jahren, zudem ist das Franchise mit Kapitel 5 gestorben.


----------



## Enisra (3. September 2018)

ich wäre für Stirb Langsam - Jetzt aber mal endgültig

In Retrospektive machen die neueren sogar den Dritten Teil kaputt, da der auch schon nur so die Formel der anderen Teile hatte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. September 2018)

"Stirb langsam - Endgültig!"


----------



## AlBundyFan (4. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich wäre für Stirb Langsam - Jetzt aber mal endgültig
> 
> In Retrospektive machen die neueren sogar den Dritten Teil kaputt, da der auch schon nur so die Formel der anderen Teile hatte




das ist blödsinn - gerade der 3.teil ist doch der beste von allen.
und ein film wird weder besser noch schlechter wegen etwas das nach der entstehung des films passiert oder nicht passiert.

eine schlechte fortsetzung kann einen film nicht schlechter machen.


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (4. September 2018)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> und ein film wird weder besser noch schlechter wegen etwas das nach der entstehung des films passiert oder nicht passiert.
> 
> eine schlechte fortsetzung kann einen film nicht schlechter machen.



Der IMDB Wertung eines einzelnen Filmes als solches gesehen kann eine schlechte Fortsetzung vielleicht nicht schaden. Aber ein Film aus einer Reihe ist immer fest mit ihrem Namen und ihrem Ruf verbunden. Eigentlich ist das ganze Sytem traurig. Diese ganzen Fortsetzungen/Remaster/Remakes werden nur gemacht, weil es noch Fans gibt, mit denen man Geld machen kann und genau denen stößt man mit 0815 Schund vor den Kopf und begräbt gute Reihen. Bei Ghostbusters etwa muss ich nun unweigerlich an diese unlustigen und talentfreien "Grazien" denken statt an tolle Kindheitserinnerungen.

Ist wie ein Boxer, der den Absprung verpasst hat. An seine 35 Siege erinnert man sich nicht mehr, nur an die 2 letzten Kämpfe, wo er derbe aufs Fressbrett bekommen hat.


----------



## AlBundyFan (4. September 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Der IMDB Wertung eines einzelnen Filmes als solches gesehen kann eine schlechte Fortsetzung vielleicht nicht schaden. Aber ein Film aus einer Reihe ist immer fest mit ihrem Namen und ihrem Ruf verbunden. Eigentlich ist das ganze Sytem traurig. Diese ganzen Fortsetzungen/Remaster/Remakes werden nur gemacht, weil es noch Fans gibt, mit denen man Geld machen kann und genau denen stößt man mit 0815 Schund vor den Kopf und begräbt gute Reihen. Bei Ghostbusters etwa muss ich nun unweigerlich an diese unlustigen und talentfreien "Grazien" denken statt an tolle Kindheitserinnerungen.
> 
> Ist wie ein Boxer, der den Absprung verpasst hat. An seine 35 Siege erinnert man sich nicht mehr, nur an die 2 letzten Kämpfe, wo er derbe aufs Fressbrett bekommen hat.



vielleicht kommt es auch ein bisschen auf die intelligenz an wie man dazu steht. viele dumme menschen erinnern sich an die letzten gezeigten teile mehr als an die ersten.
wenn man intelligenter ist kann man hier wahrscheinlich beser differenzieren.

ich habe übrigense den neuen ghostbusters-film nicht gesehen. aber im zuge dessen habe ich mir, weils grad irgendwo im tv zufällig lief, den 1.teil von ghostbusters angesehen. ich war ja als kind schon kein fan davon. aber der film hat eine lahme story die in 4-5 sätzen erzählt werden und hat mich nur gelangweilt.
den neuen film - in dem spielt mccarthy mit und die ist für mich in jedem film unerträglich mit ihren "ich bin fett und deshalb lustig"-rollen.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2018)

Bestes Beispiel Matrix, der erste Film, brilliant, super und gute Kampfszenen, die anderen Teile waren halt ... Müll
die waren so schlecht, dass viele sich deswegen dann den ersten Teil nicht mehr angeschaut haben weil die anderen so mies waren und Kämpfe auf dem Niveau von Bud Spencer und Terrance Hill Filme hatten

Die ersten beiden Teile von Stirb Langsam hatten so eine ganz andere Formel, mehr suspense durch die Location durch Hochhaus und Flughafen, wo die Gangster die weit weg waren, aber man nie an die ran gekommen ist
Der Dritte Teil war halt dann Aktion gelöt und die Parteien immer weit über ein großes Gebiet verteilt und die anderen Teile kopieren die Formel, aber in schlecht.
SO schlecht dass die deswegen den dritten Teil schlechter machen! Nicht ganz so schlecht wie bei Matrix, weil man hat noch 2 andere Teile, aber rückblickend ist Stirb Langsam schon nicht mehr das gleiche seit Teil 3


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (4. September 2018)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> vielleicht kommt es auch ein bisschen auf die intelligenz an wie man dazu steht. viele dumme menschen erinnern sich an die letzten gezeigten teile mehr als an die ersten.
> wenn man intelligenter ist kann man hier wahrscheinlich beser differenzieren.


Also sind alle Leute dumm, die der Meinung sind, dass ein schlechter Film ein komplettes Vermächtnis für sie ruinieren kann? Jeder weiß, dass Indiana Jones 1-3 tolle Filme sind, trotzden rollen im Freundeskreis alle mit den Augen und stöhnen "Aliens", wenn das Thema aufkommt. Ein Freund redet sich bei dem Gedanken an Teil 4 sogar immer regelrecht in Rage. Ist immer ganz witzig. Er ist übrigens Hochschulabsolvent und keineswegs dumm. Das ist eben eine Sache von Emotionen, Fantum und Kindheitserinnerungen.


----------



## Enisra (4. September 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Er ist übrigens Hochschulabsolvent und keineswegs dumm. Das ist eben eine Sache von Emotionen, Fantum und Kindheitserinnerungen.



ach naja, Personen die andere Leute als dumm zu bezeichnen weil man selbst keine guten Argumente haben ist auch so eher ein Zeichen dass man eh nicht diskutieren will und man genauso ernst genommen werden möchte, wie jemand der SJW als Argument nutzt warum ein Film ja soooo schlecht sei.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie jemand der SJW als Argument nutzt warum ein Film ja soooo schlecht sei.



Nachdem ich und meine Frau Ghostbusters mit zwei Jahren verzug jetzt auch letztens gesehen haben. Die Feministen-Crew und SJWs konnten dem Film auch nicht mehr schaden, er ist einfach grottenschlecht, auch so. Meine Frau wollte den nicht mal zu Ende sehen, sie war die ganze Zeit nur am schimpfen, so ein Schrott. Ich habe mich dann durchgeqäult, einfach aus Prinzip. 

Aber das eine aufindoktrinierte politische Agenda einem Produkt eher schadet, da muss man dennoch nicht diskutieren. Unabhängig welche Richtung übrigens.




AlBundyFan schrieb:


> ich habe übrigense den neuen ghostbusters-film nicht gesehen. aber im zuge dessen habe ich mir, weils grad irgendwo im tv zufällig lief, den 1.teil von ghostbusters angesehen. ich war ja als kind schon kein fan davon. aber der film hat eine lahme story die in 4-5 sätzen erzählt werden und hat mich nur gelangweilt.



Ich denke, man muss einfach in den frühen 80er Jugendlicher gewesen sein. Ich fand die ersten beiden damals z.B. nicht schlecht aber auch nicht so toll wie erwartet, als ich sie Jahre später irgendwann mal im Fernsehen gesehen habe. Gerade Ghostbusters 1 lebt einfach unglaublich vom Flair und der Musik, nicht umsonst ist der Song noch heute ein Ohrwurm. Wenn man dann keinen richtigen Bezug zu 1984 hat weil man zu jung oder noch nicht geboren war, dann ist diese Art der Popkultur halt oftmals ein wenig befremdlich.


----------



## AlBundyFan (12. September 2018)

Wolfenkiesel schrieb:


> Also sind alle Leute dumm, die der Meinung sind, dass ein schlechter Film ein komplettes Vermächtnis für sie ruinieren kann? Jeder weiß, dass Indiana Jones 1-3 tolle Filme sind, trotzden rollen im Freundeskreis alle mit den Augen und stöhnen "Aliens", wenn das Thema aufkommt. Ein Freund redet sich bei dem Gedanken an Teil 4 sogar immer regelrecht in Rage. Ist immer ganz witzig. Er ist übrigens Hochschulabsolvent und keineswegs dumm. Das ist eben eine Sache von Emotionen, Fantum und Kindheitserinnerungen.



das verhalten deines freundes ist für mich absolut  verständlich. man kann einen vierten teil schlecht finden.
aber nur dumme menschen sagen, daß deshalb teil 1-3 ebenfalls scheisse sind nur weil teil 4 scheisse ist obwohl ihnen vor ansehen von teil 4 die teile 1-3 super gefallen haben.

ich sagte, daß ein neuer teil die alten teile nicht schlechter machen kann.....sie sind genauso gut als wenn teil 4 niemals gedreht worden wäre.

dein freundeskreis zeigt ja mit seinem verhalten, daß ihnen die teile 1-3 ja immer noch gefallen, sonst würde man idiana jones einfach ignorieren und garnicht mehr darüber sprechen. gerade weil die teile 1-3 immer noch super sind, regt man sich über teil 4 auf.


----------

